# 18 Point Glascock County Buck



## Mechanicaldawg

My son in law took this little 18 pointer this past Friday evening in Glascock County.

I'll post multiple pics because it's difficult to see all the kickers and tickers from any one view.


----------



## Andrew Herren

nice.


----------



## Nitro

Wow!! 

That is a Dandy Buck! Congrats to him!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

man now thats what i hunt for right there. thats a super duper buck buddy. way to go.


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome buck!


----------



## DRB1313

Wowza!! That's Mack daddy for sure!!! Congrats to him!!!


----------



## 7mm mag 06

GOOD LORD!!! that is a hoss daddy!!  get the tape on that bone!!


----------



## doublebarrel

That is the bull of the woods!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dchfm123

Amazing deer, especialy for Glasscock county.  Just proves that the big ones are everywhere.


----------



## baass

That is a  dream buck, way to go.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*That buck looks like he is on steroids*

Nice rack. Now you know I couldn't say that if you were a female (because it could be interpreted incorrectly). LOL
Congrads.


----------



## Jim Thompson

good lord Jeff!  you need to warn us before opening something like that!


----------



## DavidW

Great deer!!!!   Congrats on the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

That is a stud of a buck!  You learned him good!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Arrow Flinger said:


> You learned him good!



Not hardly!

I have killed quite a few more deer in my day but taking big bucks is routine for Justin! 

Of course, this is his best to date.

I'm hoping that when I grow up he'll give me a few pointers!


----------



## rip18

Well done!  Congratulations!


----------



## gadeerwoman

Sweet !!
Yeah, I think some lessons on how to find big bucks is in order before you let the sil show you up again! I think your daughter knows how to find a deer hunter to join the family.
That's a monster buck! Congratulations Justin!! One heck of a deer for Glascock County!


----------



## scsportsman

needed one more year. lol
Just kidding man heak of a deer.


----------



## Jake Allen

Unbelievable, what a pig! Those horns have it all.
Congratulations Justin.


----------



## Bigtalker

Good buck! Do you mind me asking where it was killed in Glascock?


----------



## nevamiss270

Jake told me this deer was big but MAN that is a hoss! Justin does it again!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

nevamiss270 said:


> Jake told me this deer was big but MAN that is a hoss! Justin does it again!



I don't blame you for not believing what Jake tells you!


----------



## How2fish

Congrats that is a DANDY...Hancock Co buck...


----------



## miller14

*story*

Buck of a life time ------- HOW ABOUT THE STORY.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

miller14 said:


> Buck of a life time ------- HOW ABOUT THE STORY.



We're still making one up!


----------



## SnapperG

Yea I believe he is a shooter.....wow...buck of a lifetime


----------



## Randy

Congrats Justin.  Great Buck.


----------



## Hunter Haven

nice..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

D A N G


----------



## bigkountry

congrats!!!!


----------



## Michael Lee

Great buck!


----------



## kevincox

Now thats a monster!


----------



## whitetails#1

Super nice buck   CONGRATS


----------



## Nicodemus

Mighty nice!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

super buck---congrats


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Gotta love the mass. I wonder what he will score. Let us know if you put the tape to it.


----------



## Hoss

That's an awesome buck.  

Hoss


----------



## smitty

*Nice Deer*

Alot of horn on that HOSS!


----------



## mcagle

WOW,  what a monster. CONGRATS


----------



## davel

Huge deer!  Way to go!


----------



## Jasper

Oh my gosh what a buck!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Very nice!


----------



## leo

Fine one Jeff, congrats to your SIL, thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Jeff, maybe he'll take you hunting if you learn how to ride in a back of a truck without falling off!


----------



## huntindad

nice buck justin


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats on a stud of a buck!


----------



## thmbarry

What a Stud!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

To all those who have PM'ed wanting to know what area of the county the buck was taken, I honestly don't know.

I do know that Justin is working on a report/story. Perhaps he will share location with us.


----------



## Mark Thompson

Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## chieftalkalot

very nice buck!


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Nice buck! do you know a man named Brian Alewine...his wife and my mom are good friends and he came over one night and showed me this!!


----------



## MossyOak

*whats the score on this monster???*

Dang nice one no doubt !!

Congrats


----------



## GONE HUNTIN!

*Monster*

Good to see all of that hard work you fellas put in has paid off.  That is an awsome buck Justin!


----------



## DeepweR

Did that buck come off of Jeff Brooks farm?


----------



## brownceluse

deep'we R said:


> Did that buck come off of Jeff Brooks farm?


----------



## General Lee

deep'we R said:


> Did that buck come off of Jeff Brooks farm?


The Brooks place is in warren Co..............


----------



## Jeffriesw

Nice Buck


----------



## Handgunner

Stud of a buck!!! Look at the mass on him!!!


----------



## BIGABOW

wow whatta buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mriver72

Man what a buck ..


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

We're having him officially scored this Thursday evening.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

What did it score?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

More deductions than we'd thought. Several 7/8" stickers.

135 & change.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Mechanicaldawg said:


> More deductions than we'd thought. Several 7/8" stickers.
> 
> 135 & change.



Still a stud!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Mechanicaldawg said:


> More deductions than we'd thought. Several 7/8" stickers.
> 
> 135 & change.



What was the gross score?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

If I remember correctly it was 148 +.

It had 5 stickers that measured a hair under 1".

When it was green scored all of those were counted.


----------



## Ace1313

Awesome mass.  Forget the score just be proud of a great GA buck.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Mechanicaldawg said:


> If I remember correctly it was 148 +.
> 
> It had 5 stickers that measured a hair under 1".
> 
> When it was green scored all of those were counted.



Awesome buck.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Believe you me, I take nothing away from that deer!

Justin fully understands that he has a special deer there.

I believe it is currently the 3rd ranked buck from Glascock.


----------



## nevamiss270

When I heard what he scored yesterday i was kinda shocked because I thought he should have scored higher but the tape doesnt lie.  Still a buck of a lifetime to me!  I love the mass and the stickers!


----------



## john.lee

What he score?


----------



## JVang93

Mah..Mah ... That looks like the one i saw... (miss)  j/k
Congrats on the buck mah he's an beauty.


----------



## bassboy08

i hope u messed up typing when you said he took a small 18 pointer  hahaha nice buck congrats to justin


----------



## overunder

Thats a monster


----------



## john.lee

thats an awesome buck!!!!


----------

